# (gelöst) Instabile Software leichter installieren?

## bas89

Hey. Eben wollte ich qtiplot installieren, von dem es keine stabile Version gibt. Aber andauernd meckert emerge an irgendwelchen maskierten Abhängigkeiten rum. Nachdem ich das Spiel eine Weile mitspielte, gab ich auf...  Vor allem guckt emerge ewig nach Abhängigkeiten um einen dann EINE fehlende zu präsentieren und dann beim nächsten Versuch die nächste und und und...

Wie kann man sowas halbwegs bequem hinkriegen?

Man werfe einen kurzen Blick auf folgendes Log:

```
root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # eix qtipl

* sci-visualization/qtiplot

     Available versions:  ~0.9.7.12 ~0.9.7.13 {doc linguas_cs linguas_de linguas_es linguas_fr linguas_ja linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sv linguas_zh_CN ods python xls}                                                                                                                                                

     Homepage:            http://soft.proindependent.com/qtiplot.html

     Description:         Qt based clone of the Origin plotting package

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # echo sci-visualization/qtiplot >>/etc/portage/package.keywords/einzelnes.keywords

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge qtiplot                                                                   

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-cpp/muParser-1.32" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-cpp/muParser-1.32-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-cpp/muParser-1.32 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "sci-visualization/qtiplot-0.9.7.13" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "qtiplot" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # echo "~dev-cpp/muParser-1.32">>/etc/portage/package.keywords/einzelnes.keywords

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge qtiplot                                                                 

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sci-libs/liborigin-20090406:2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sci-libs/liborigin-20090406 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "sci-visualization/qtiplot-0.9.7.13" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "qtiplot" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # echo "~sci-libs/liborigin-20090406">>/etc/portage/package.keywords/einzelnes.keywords 

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge qtiplot                                                                       

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-tex/qtexengine" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-tex/qtexengine-0.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "sci-visualization/qtiplot-0.9.7.13" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "qtiplot" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # echo "~dev-tex/qtexengine-0.2">>/etc/portage/package.keywords/einzelnes.keywords

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # emerge qtiplot                                                                  

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-cpp/tree" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-cpp/tree-2.65 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "sci-libs/liborigin-20090406" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sci-visualization/qtiplot-0.9.7.13" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "qtiplot" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # 

```

Last edited by bas89 on Thu Apr 08, 2010 8:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Für solch Pakete die viele weitere zu demaskierende Abhängigkeiten nach sich ziehen ist "autounmask" gut geeignet.  

```
app-portage/autounmask

     Available versions:  0.27

     Homepage:            http://download.mpsna.de/opensource/autounmask/

     Description:         autounmask - Unmasking packages the easy way
```

Doch Vorsicht, "Instabile Software" würde ich mir gar nicht erst installieren wollen...  :Wink: 

----------

## bas89

Danke für den Tipp.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Doch Vorsicht, "Instabile Software" würde ich mir gar nicht erst installieren wollen... 

 

Das sagst du so leicht. Oft ist die einzig verfügbare Software im Portage tree testing markiert. So ganz komme ich mit den Prinzipien hier noch nicht klar. Aber naja, muss mich erstmal richtig einfinden.

```

 * Using package.keywords file: /etc/portage/package.keywords/autounmask-qtiplot

 * Using package.unmask file: /etc/portage/package.unmask

 * Using package.use file: /etc/portage/package.use

 * Unmasking sci-visualization/qtiplot-0.9.7.13 and its dependencies.. this might take a while..

 * Added '=sci-visualization/qtiplot-0.9.7.13 ~x86' to /etc/portage/package.keywords/autounmask-qtiplot

 * Added '=dev-cpp/muParser-1.32-r1 ~x86' to /etc/portage/package.keywords/autounmask-qtiplot

 * Added '=dev-cpp/muParser-1.32 ~x86' to /etc/portage/package.keywords/autounmask-qtiplot

 * Added '=sci-libs/liborigin-20090406 ~x86' to /etc/portage/package.keywords/autounmask-qtiplot

 * Added '=dev-tex/qtexengine-0.2 ~x86' to /etc/portage/package.keywords/autounmask-qtiplot

 * Added '=dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.13 ~x86' to /etc/portage/package.keywords/autounmask-qtiplot

 * Added '=dev-cpp/tree-2.65 ~x86' to /etc/portage/package.keywords/autounmask-qtiplot

 Do you want to apply these changes? (y/n): y

```

Einwandfrei. Anscheinend ist das auch nur ein Script, welches es wie ich immer durchprobiert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Anscheinend ist das auch nur ein Script, welches es wie ich immer durchprobiert 

 

Es kann das aber schneller als Du!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

Wenn Du sowas öfter machst solltest Du überlegen, Dein komplettes System auf testing umzustellen. Das hat meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil, dass das Zusammenspiel verschiedener Programme am besten getestet ist, wenn alle Pakete stabil oder alle Pakete testing sind (ich vermute, viele Entwickler haben testing-Systeme) - Mischinstallation sind tendenziell schlechter getestet.

----------

## bas89

Hm, ich arbeite mit eher Nischensoftware wie qtiplot und SciDAVis, und die gibt es oft nur als testing, obwohl sie vom Entwickler als stabil herausgegeben wurde und mehr Fehler bereinigt als verursacht. Die breite Software wie Firefox und das ganze System soll möglichst stabil sein, weil ich eben mit der Maschine arbeite. Ein Ausfall auch nur von einigen Stunden kommt für mich als Student, der gerne seine Arbeit bis zur letzten Minute herauszögert  :Very Happy: , sehr ungelegen.

Oder spricht etwas dagegen?

----------

## schachti

Wenn es wirklich nur ganz spezielle Software und der Rechner ein Produktivrechner ist, spricht überhaupt nichts gegen Dein Vorgehen. Ich dachte eher an den Fall, dass wirklich viele testing-Komponenten genutzt werden, speziell Bibliotheken, die von vielen Programmen genutzt werden.

----------

